# MY EMBIE BABIES HAVE BEEN PUT BACK YIP-PEEEEEE



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies,

My transfer was this morning and my babies are now back with there mummy where they should be.  I had 2 grade 1 embies at 8 cells so i could not ask for them to be more perfect, i have a lovely picture of them on my phone and i have put a scan picture on the site.  There is a little light in the middle of the screen thats my embies inside having a look around 

Thank u so much to all my FF Friends who have been there for me and thank u to all those other ladies who have helped me with questions and worries.  Im now on my 2ww and im very excited and im going to stay strong and  ope my babies stay with me. 

Love to u all

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Well done for doing so well.

Keep us posted though ok!!

Alexia x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Well done! 

Grow little embies grow!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I've pm'd you shye - well done and good luck!

Lou
X


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Shye and good luck  

  

Nicky
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shye

well done honey

Lots of luck for the 

sending lots of 

stick little ones stick!!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Shye. 
x


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Whoo Hoo Shye, well done honey. 

I'm so excited for you.  I've PM'd you & I'll text you tomorrow to make sure you are taking it nice 'n' easy.

Wishing you lots of luck with your perfect little embies (although you won't need it this time).  They sound like they are really good 'uns.

STICK EMBIES, STICK EMBIES, STICK EMBIES, STICK EMBIES.

      

       

Lots of Love & big hugs 
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

